# If my raw beets are softish...



## Lilcrunchie (Jun 16, 2004)

can I still roast and use them in a salad or are they goners?

TIA


----------



## aradia (Dec 24, 2003)

Funny, i have the same thing sitting in my fridge. . .I am going to soak mine in big bowl of water overnight, in the fridge and roast them if they perk up. Sure they have lost some nutrients, but I figure better late than never.
Good luck.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

i use them when they're soft...we save ours in a root cellar and some of them get soft.


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

THey're still good, but they may perk up if you put them in water, like a pp said.


----------



## Lilcrunchie (Jun 16, 2004)

thanks!!


----------

